# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Περιστερι αρωστο...μαλλον ευλογια...

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

η φιλοζωικη ομοδα βολου εδω και 3 μερες εχει και ενα αρωστο περιστερι...
το περιστερι εγω το ειδα σημερα...εχει εξωγκοματα στα ματια του,μαλιστα το ενα ματι δεν φενετε καθολου...
ηταν 3 μερες μαλλον αταϊστο,εφου οι εθελοντες του εβαλαν τροφη για καναρινια πιστευοντας οτι τρωει...σημερα ομως του δωσαμε σιταρι και επεσε με τα μουτρα στο φαϊ...

το περιστερι πηγε οταν βρεθηκε στον κτηνιατρο(οχι με ειδικευση στα πτηνα) ο οποιος ειπε πως ειναι ευλογια και εδωσε ως αγωγη C.A.P COLLYRE μια σταγονα σε καθε ματι 1 φορα την ημερα.

αν καποιος ειχε αναλογη εμπειρια ή ξερει κατι παραπανω ας μας πει...
αυτες ειναι σημερινες φωτογραφιες(εχει και μια πληγη στο στερνο)

παντως ανεβενει και καθετε σε καποιο υψος και οχι στο πατωμα,και πεταει απ οτι μου ειπαν αλλα οχι πολυ καλα,λογικο πιστευω...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κανενας περιστερας να μας πει αν ειναι οντως ευλογια και αν μονο αυτη η θεραπεια ειναι οκ?

----------


## mariakappa

ψαξε λιγο καλυτερα το φορουμ.καπου αναφερονται σε garamat που κανει θαυματα.

----------


## jk21

αγγελε ειναι ευλογια .το βλεπω λιγο αργα.ελπιζω να μην εξελιχθηκε και στην υγρη μορφη της .αυριο θα ερθω πανω στην πατριδα .θα τα πουμε .κανε οτι κανουμε σε περιπτωση ξηρης ευλογιας αλλα αν εχει επιδεινωθει η περιπτωση ,ισως του δωσετε και αντιβιωση .βλεπω ειχε ηδη αρκετα ογκιδια  ....

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δημητρη ευχαριστω...
το πουλακι το εχει παρει καποιος που ξερει απο οτι μου ειπαν σπιτι του,ελπιζω να παει καλα...

----------

